# Never thought I would join one of these



## tahitidreams4me (9 mo ago)

Hi I recently joined to get public opinions on some issues dealing with marriage, divorce, blended family situations, co-parenting, parenting, general relationship and sex etc......... I just feel like I'm going crazy some days and I know I'm not the only one going through some ****. I know things could always be worse and I'm thankful its not any worse. Anyways I'm not big on texting or really good with words, and i dont have time to be conscious of english and grammar and **** like that lol. Ok ya so thats why I'm here ......to get opinion on some serious issues regarding family, relationships , sex etc......


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

tahitidreams4me said:


> Hi I recently joined to get public opinions on some issues dealing with marriage, divorce, blended family situations, co-parenting, parenting, general relationship and sex etc......... I just feel like I'm going crazy some days and I know I'm not the only one going through some **. I know things could always be worse and I'm thankful its not any worse. Anyways I'm not big on texting or really good with words, and i dont have time to be conscious of english and grammar and ** like that lol. Ok ya so thats why I'm here ......to get opinion on some serious issues regarding family, relationships , sex etc......


Welcome to TAM! You’ve come to the right place! Next time you’re feeling a little crazy just jump right in and talk about it. There’s even a thread here just to vent!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

tahitidreams4me said:


> i dont have time to be conscious of english and grammar


Your first post was fine. However, please don't get careless with your English and grammar as a lot of people will simply skip past your post if you don't take the time to properly communicate. It's a common courtesy that really doesn't take any extra time. Welcome.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to TAM. 🌻 You’ll find great support here for whatever you may be going through.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome to TAM!

Btw, besides jumping into the all subjects at once as mentioned in your first post, any specific problem that brought you here?

Great to have you join!


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

When evaluating opinions you


tahitidreams4me said:


> .....to get opinion on some serious issues regarding family, relationships , sex etc......


... and we will give you opinions that make our online personas look good to other posters.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

